# Faux Circular Sawing?



## twoclones (Dec 27, 2017)

Has anyone experimented with creating a circular saw texture on slabs? 
Live edge slabs, farm tables, and vintage wood trim are very popular now and this circular mill marks are the hardest to come by. So, if we could easily create a similar texture on our milled lumber, it would be an exciting product to offer.


----------



## BobL (Dec 27, 2017)

It's not exactly the same, but I have seen a slab finish that looked like it had been done with a coarse wire wheel cup on an angle grinder. 
It sort of looked like a cross between circular saw cut and the circular finish you sometimes see on SS.
It looked like it had been made by only by only applying about a 1/4 of the wheel at a time to the wood.
Overall I think the pattern it made was a bit busy for a large area surface and detracted somewhat from the wood grain itself.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 27, 2017)

I wonder if you bent the teeth on a 10" table saw blade if it'd do it.
Have lumber all over here with marks like that, the shop used to run a Jackson Lumber harvester circle sawmill. Use a Woodmizer now.


----------



## kimosawboy (Dec 28, 2017)

For smaller width boards (Less 8") I use a jumbo long blade in a sawzall and pull it across the surface backwards. Takes a bit of practice but you can get some decent 'milling'' marks...
For wider boards up to 12"-14" go in from both sides..

G Vavra


----------



## twoclones (Dec 28, 2017)

I have not tried it yet but have thought I might get the desired effect by using a grinding wheel on an angle grinder style buffer. Buffer because they turn more slowly than an angle grinder.


----------



## hseII (Dec 31, 2017)

Why don’t you just buy the peckerwood sawmill in my front yard, & we can both be happy. 

I believe my Grandfather would be pleased to sell it.


----------



## twoclones (Jan 1, 2018)

Shipping to Washington State might be an obstacle.


----------



## Cease232 (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm thinking home made machine. Large saw blade, offset teeth. Set a fence so the blade only skims the surface of the wood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 1, 2018)

hseII said:


> Why don’t you just buy the peckerwood sawmill in my front yard, & we can both be happy.
> 
> I believe my Grandfather would be pleased to sell it.


What kind of mill is it? We used to see a lot of old Frick mills on farms. I was helping a friend mow around his family farm. He said he wanted to start cleaning out some of the barns. He told me to check one of the smaller barns for anything good. I found the Model T truck frame they turned into a power unit for an old circle mill. Yes the engine, trans, and pulleys were still on the frame, Joe.


----------



## hseII (Jan 1, 2018)

rarefish383 said:


> What kind of mill is it? We used to see a lot of old Frick mills on farms. I was helping a friend mow around his family farm. He said he wanted to start cleaning out some of the barns. He told me to check one of the smaller barns for anything good. I found the Model T truck frame they turned into a power unit for an old circle mill. Yes the engine, trans, and pulleys were still on the frame, Joe.



I’ve heard them mention Frick, but I don’t know for certain that’s it.

He bought it & set it up more or less as something else to fool with, but the power unit that he put with it locked up.

The Old Pre-Combustion Chambered Caterpillar Power Plant was worm out to begin with as I believe they’d picked it up in “Horse trading”, like normal. 

Unless you’ve got the Experienced Manpower, a Wood Mizer is just hard to beat.





My Dad.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 2, 2018)

Something about sitting in that chair is more like watching a football game than working. Send me a pic in a PM of the yard ornament. I have a friend that's been looking for an old circle mill, Joe.


----------



## A.O. (Jan 2, 2018)

hseII said:


> Why don’t you just buy the peckerwood sawmill in my front yard, & we can both be happy.
> 
> I believe my Grandfather would be pleased to sell it.


I'm closer, price and pictures?


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 2, 2018)

Crack me up. Looking for an entry level mill and you want to jump on a Cat diesel powered mill that takes several people to run. Go for it. Robby has a steam locomotive that he wants to run a mill on, he lives farther away and deals in cash. But, if AO wants it, let him have it, I won't tell Robby about it till AO decides, Joe.


----------



## A.O. (Jan 2, 2018)

rarefish383 said:


> Crack me up. Looking for an entry level mill and you want to jump on a Cat diesel powered mill that takes several people to run. Go for it. Robby has a steam locomotive that he wants to run a mill on, he lives farther away and deals in cash. But, if AO wants it, let him have it, I won't tell Robby about it till AO decides, Joe.


Sorry if I explore all avenues..
Not familiar with peckerwoods, just peckerheads, and without pics or anything how would I know?


----------



## hseII (Jan 3, 2018)

A.O. said:


> I'm closer, price and pictures?



If you are serious,

PM me & I’ll get you in touch with them.


----------



## hseII (Jan 3, 2018)

rarefish383 said:


> Crack me up. Looking for an entry level mill and you want to jump on a Cat diesel powered mill that takes several people to run. Go for it. Robby has a steam locomotive that he wants to run a mill on, he lives farther away and deals in cash. But, if AO wants it, let him have it, I won't tell Robby about it till AO decides, Joe.



This is a First Come First Serve Item: if you are serious, PM me & I’ll get you in touch with them.


----------



## hseII (Jan 3, 2018)

rarefish383 said:


> Crack me up. Looking for an entry level mill and you want to jump on a Cat diesel powered mill that takes several people to run. Go for it. Robby has a steam locomotive that he wants to run a mill on, he lives farther away and deals in cash. But, if AO wants it, let him have it, I won't tell Robby about it till AO decides, Joe.



P.S.

You also speak the Language of my peoples: Cash.


----------



## A.O. (Jan 3, 2018)

hseII said:


> If you are serious,
> 
> PM me & I’ll get you in touch with them.



I'm serious about buying a mill, but if its a great big one, probably not for me. Thanks.


----------



## grizz55chev (Jan 3, 2018)

A friend and I have been restoring this old Mobil Dimension mill since last year, we are ready to cut some lumber now! We took down a real nice bug kill ponderosa yesterday and will be giving a demonstration to another friend later today. This mill does everything but stack the lumber, and leaves real nice saw marks!


----------



## dewmyster (Jan 3, 2018)

Hope this helps. I saw  it a while back when looking to do the same thing.


----------



## hseII (Jan 3, 2018)

A.O. said:


> I'm serious about buying a mill, but if its a great big one, probably not for me. Thanks.



It’s either a 48” or 60” circle saw.


----------



## A.O. (Jan 3, 2018)

hseII said:


> It’s either a 48” or 60” circle saw.



Thanks, a bit large for me.


----------



## twoclones (Jan 10, 2018)

Interesting viideo  It's a smaller scale than I have in mind but is a definite help.


----------



## Hddnis (Jan 12, 2018)

If you want to produce the circle sawn look on a large scale you need to use a circle mill. Either swingblade or one of the old moving log carriage style mills. If you don't want the cost of the mill you can find somebody that owns and runs one and buy the lumber from them, mark it up for your market and make a profit.

Trying to put the circle effect onto already milled lumber basically means remilling. Cost will at least be the same as a planning or moulding step if it is an extra process for the wood, another reason to see if you can just buy it with that finish on it.


----------

